

vi vs. Emacs: The Oldest Rivalry in Computing - rbanffy
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/bitwise/2014/05/oldest_software_rivalry_emacs_and_vi_two_text_editors_used_by_programmers.html

======
a3n
Endianness might be a bit older than editorness.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endianness#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endianness#History)

------
dozzie
Between vi and Emacs, Emacs always wins. vi is very poor editor, barely better
than Notepad from Windows.

It's Vim where all the features lay.

~~~
bootload
_" vi is very poor editor"_

But Vi is better than Ed where Emacs (~30Mb) cannot be installed on low memory
contstrained. For me where there are no constraints, the choice is personal
preference.

